# L39 or L48



## perry (Jul 2, 2007)

I am new to the site and would like some info and pros and cons re: the Kubota L39 and the L48. I have read the forums and gained some insight on the L48 but what about the L39??? Anyone own one?? What are the approximate costs of the two?? Thanks in advance......


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Perry welcome to Tractor Forum, I am not up on those models as most of what I drive now days are John Deere tractors but Im sure some will pipe in and give you some insight. Again Welcome.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a 48. just about 3 yrs now. Depends where in the country you live.. There are radical, very radical pricing differences.. I'm in the northeast, and prices here are about the highest in the country... The 39, is an awesome machine also, Because like the 48, it runs 3 hy**aulic pumps instead of one, divided between tractor and steering... The 39 is a little smaller obviously. The 48 has 11 ft hoe and the 39 has a 10 ft hoe.


----------

